# New Calss A owner here from Louisiana



## cajuncamper (Jan 16, 2013)

Went shopping last Sat. for a MH and got the call today the deal is done. Trading Fifth Wheel Rv for MH. First time first time for use to own one but been Rving for over 20 yrs. and 3 yrs. from retirement and been wanting one bad. 2007 Fleetwood 42nd le 400 cat. 4 slides 45000 miles in very good condition. Pickup is for Mon. We are ready to roll.


----------



## erniee (Jan 16, 2013)

Roll down  to your closest campground, spend the nite and get familiar with your new coach. Good luck


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulation on the new rv cajuncamper.  Let us now how the first trip goes.  Welcome to the forum


----------

